# How is squirrel and hedgehog propaganda?



## churio (May 9, 2018)

Alright so I'm nearing the end of the North Korean animated series known as squirrel and hedgehog. What I was told by multiple sources was a propaganda thing. However I see no such thing in this cartoon. I have been watching the series with subtitles and have seen nothing alluding to the Japanese or Americans. SEK have also denied it being a propaganda cartoon and having seen it I am inclined to believe them. It uses no symbolism of any existing countries and the culture of the weasals and wolves appear to show little resemblance to that of western culture (with maybe an exception of one scene in the whole series). There is no mention of Capitalism or Socialism as far as I can tell. So I want to know if I'm missing something or if this was just a lie spread by western critics out of pure speculation. 

P.S Please do not turn this into a debate.


----------

